# Door Thongs



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Never heard of these before, but I like the idea:

http://knittinginmybackyarn.blogspot.com/2009/05/door-thongs.html


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

What an original idea. I have no use for them but I can see how they would be very useful to some.


----------



## leahkay (May 13, 2011)

Very handy!
Thanks


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Interesting! It seems our bedroom door always slams shut when we have the windows open. This will help I'm sure


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea. Going to make some up for motherday gifts


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Clever!


----------



## knitnweed (Apr 18, 2011)

My bedroom door always blows open when the wind blows; I like a cool bedroom. 
Usually the scrunched up rug works, but this little gem ought to work better. Thanks~


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Great. I can now take the duct tape off the door into the dining room.


----------



## waychar07 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm going to make this. The door always slawm when the windows are open, scaring the dog half to death.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

great post! thanks for a real conversation piece!


----------



## NETeri (Dec 9, 2011)

great idea...going to make one for my grandkids room this week while visiting.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Interesting! It seems our bedroom door always slams shut when we have the windows open. This will help I'm sure


The door thongs are a cute idea (I'm starting to believe that there isn't any problem life can give us that can't be aided by knitting :wink: !)

However, for doors that are slammed shut by the wind, here is a much better solution......

http://www.homeclick.com/sugatsune-smdh-brn-magnetic-door-holder/p-332900.aspx?chnl=affiliate&cat=Kitchen%3aCabinet%20Hardware&brnd=Sugatsune&itm=SMDH-BRN|Sugatsune%20SMDH-BRN%20Magnetic%20Door%20Holder&ven=994989

I have several of these (in addition to a couple of good, old-fashioned door stops). The door thong may prevent the slamming door from making so much noise but it won't keep the door from slamming on your fingers or your CAT!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

THIS IS NOT AN ORIGINAL IDEA!!!! just another selfish copywrite addict. i made these 35 years ago after my 2 year old son got stuck in his second floor bedroom and started yelling out the windows for the police. i made i-cord first and used garter stitch but it's the same idea. and should not be under 'copywrite' god i hate selfish people who think they are god's gift. this person did not invent a new way to knot yarn.


----------



## barb5350 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks so much. My daughter loves open windows and was having the slamming problem. Right after breakfast I'll be making a door thong. Looked at your other patterns on Ravelry and copied some. My husband says I'm going to burn out my printer.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

That would make a great baby gift.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

eneurian said:


> THIS IS NOT AN ORIGINAL IDEA!!!! just another selfish copywrite addict. i made these 35 years ago after my 2 year old son got stuck in his second floor bedroom and started yelling out the windows for the police. i made i-cord first and used garter stitch but it's the same idea. and should not be under 'copywrite' god i hate selfish people who think they are god's gift. this person did not invent a new way to knot yarn.


 :?:

Both parties were just sharing a link that they thought others may find useful and enjoy to.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

eneurian said:


> THIS IS NOT AN ORIGINAL IDEA!!!! just another selfish copywrite addict. i made these 35 years ago after my 2 year old son got stuck in his second floor bedroom and started yelling out the windows for the police. i made i-cord first and used garter stitch but it's the same idea. and should not be under 'copywrite' god i hate selfish people who think they are god's gift. this person did not invent a new way to knot yarn.


I don't really see a problem here. The pattern is a freebie. Thank goodness for this board and the person posting this on her blog. Too bad we could not see your version 35 years ago.I would have been using these all along. 
Have a blessed day,


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

My kids have "door slamming contests" often. This will hinder that!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love this idea, I wish this was around when my kids were small, i would have made a few. thank u for sharing


----------



## oma lisa (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea....and I'll be making a few of these! Although one of these could have come in handy these last year when my grandson locked himself in the bedroom and dad couldn't find the key!!!


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know where this pattern originated, I simply posted the link to share on KP.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> I don't know where this pattern originated, I simply posted the link to share on KP.


Thank you. I appreciate it,


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Eneurian,

Isn't it possible that this isn't a stolen idea, but rather that the person whose blog I found it on had a similar idea to yours?

There have been times I've thought of something I thought was unique, only to come across the very same thing that someone else had already thought of. She quite probably had never seen your original, especially as you say it was created 35 years ago.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree Deb...
Don't shoot the messenger should apply here.
I always appreciate your post Deb..very interesting and helpful.

Thanks!



debdobalina said:


> I don't know where this pattern originated, I simply posted the link to share on KP.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is the ravelry PDF download for those that want it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/door-thongs


----------



## Baker Bear (Mar 3, 2011)

I have to make a few for my mother in law as she had dementia and gets locked in a lock-less room all the time. She swears we lock her in but the doors have no locks and she beats on the door and cries like a baby until one of us (usually me) stop and go open the door for her. We have installed lever handles to help her out but she still can't remember to push the handle up or down to get out! Thanks for a great idea!


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Here is the ravelry PDF download for those that want it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/door-thongs


Well, that's even easier, yet, than downloading from the blog. Thanks for posting this link. What a handy gadget, and "Baker Bear" points out yet another instance in which it can be put to use. Thanks!


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

cute thx for sharing


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

OK I admit the name got me to look but now I really like the idea. Thank you


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Eneurian,
> 
> Isn't it possible that this isn't a stolen idea, but rather that the person whose blog I found it on had a similar idea to yours?
> 
> There have been times I've thought of something I thought was unique, only to come across the very same thing that someone else had already thought of. She quite probably had never seen your original, especially as you say it was created 35 years ago.


Don't worry about it...I doubt there is anything that is truly 'new' just updated with a new twist. Just because someone is to young to remember doesn't mean the idea was stolen.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

> PaKnitter: Don't worry about it...I doubt there is anything that is truly 'new' just updated with a new twist. Just because someone is to young to remember doesn't mean the idea was stolen.


I agree; how often have we heard of patent applications being submitted within days of each other for the same item with neither inventor knowing the other or his work product?


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

A very clever idea.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for this. I like the idea and may make some to put on the craft show in November. Nice idea for checking in on napping kiddos.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Never heard of these before, but I like the idea:
> 
> http://knittinginmybackyarn.blogspot.com/2009/05/door-thongs.html


Deb, I know so many people who need those.
You know when you have babies in the house and folks put those stinking metal things on the cupboards, and you have volunteered to watch their kiddos, and can't get a drawer or a door OPEN !?!?! Yes, that has happened to me.
This is way better! Thanks!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree; how often have we heard of patent applications being submitted within days of each other for the same item with neither inventor knowing the other or his work product?[/quote]

Same thing happened with the automobile, the sewing machine and the telephone. They all had duplicate creators. Everything old is new again.

I come from a long line of inventors (I didn't inherit that gene LOL) - including a different kind of carpet sweeper (it actually was a vacuum for the rug). If your product meets the percentage required to be different you can get it listed as a new product. That happens a lot in the copy-cat garment industry. Change a few buttons, move the neckline a inch, the waist down 1/4 of an inch and change the fabric. Voila! You have the same design, but "different". Most people don't knowingly submit the same things. And what do they make when they offer it free? A tiny bit of name recognition - not enough to illegally copy others' works. Bed jackets are just now coming back in fad and most were taken from vintage patterns, but presented "new" with copyrights. People are inherently good and decent. Once in a while we find a bruised apple in a barrel, but it only means it's been there a bit longer and no one noticed. I like to give the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

How does the door thong work? guess I'm just stupid, but I need an explaination. Thnks


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

The straps hook over the door knobs on both sides of the door and the thickness of the body keep the door from slamming shut. In my case, it would keep it open easily without banging. I don't have kids in the house, but I have 2 dogs that rip through the rooms, plus when the house settles because of rain or over dryness, the doors pull open or shut and the door thong would keep it from making noise. The other thing I can use it for is putting one strap over one door knob and hooking the other strap somewhere to keep the door shut so it won't bang. Hope this is clear.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks. I had thot of everything and couldn't come up with anything. So simple LOL


----------



## fayby (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi, the name sure got me in, great attention grabber. Some time ago I saw a similar thing in an embroidery magazine. The knitted one would be quicker and easier for me to do. fayby


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Not stupid at all....it is a band type thingy with a loop at each end...hang ONE loop end on one door knob..stretch around to OTHER door knob and hang other loop..'voile..covers the lock thing..and makes a door slam whisper quiet.



yorkie1 said:


> How does the door thong work? guess I'm just stupid, but I need an explaination. Thnks


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks all!!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You are most welcome...and btw...NO such thing as a dumb question...just the ones we do NOT ask.



yorkie1 said:


> Thanks all!!


----------

